# Zero Vs. Carbon



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 2, 2007)

VS.





Urban Decay's Zero Vs. MAC's Carbon.​ 
I really want a black eyeshadow. I have a few Black Tieds (MAC), Beauty Marked (MAC), Sharkskin (MAC), Night Clubbing (NARS), and Smashing Envy (Smashbox), but I just cannot get enough black. I want to either get Zero or Carbon next. I think I have read that the Deluxe Urban Decay eyeshadows contain more product than normal MAC shadows. I know that there is a three dollar price difference, but what do you guys suggest? What do you LOVE about each, hate or dislike? Thanks guys!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

I love Carbon.  I think everyone should own it.  It's a deep dark, matte black.  I *think* zero has shimmer or a more frosted/metallic finish.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love Carbon. I think everyone should own it. It's a deep dark, matte black. I *think* zero has shimmer or a more frosted/metallic finish._

 
 Thank you so much!

Anyone else's opinions? Maybe swatches? =D


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 2, 2007)

I own both and the Carbon is a matte black and zero is a shimmery almost black. If you want dark black I would go with Carbon since Zero shows up more grey on my NW20 skin. HTH


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyLuv* 

 
_I own both and the Carbon is a matte black and zero is a shimmery almost black. If you want dark black I would go with Carbon since Zero shows up more grey on my NW20 skin. HTH_

 
Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyLuv* 

 
_I own both and the Carbon is a matte black and zero is a shimmery almost black._

 
Thanks.  I was pretty sure it had shimmer but it's been so long since I swatched it I wasn't 100% sure.  

Bunny, Zero and Black Tied are pretty similar, FYI.


----------



## PrincessSamy (Jun 2, 2007)

I was actually trying to decide on one of those too & I think i'm going to end up choosing Carbon, it looks more.. black black, if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 3, 2007)

Check out Makeup Forever's Black #4...it's super matte and black and comparable to MAC's Carbon..hth!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 3, 2007)

I found MAC's carbon to be the blackest black. I went throughout the whole mall and swatched every black shadow from every makeup place I could find and compared them all with each other. MAC won. I used to have Zero (returned it because it wasn't black enough) and it has a hint of grey and Carbon is much darker. When I put my very very black clinqiue liquid liner over Carbon, I could barely see the liner because the shadow was so dark. When I used Zero, the liner was pretty visable over it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Like I said I have a few black shadows already. They all have black sparkles in them, so I want a completely different black, and I think I'll have to pick up Carbon soon! =D


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 4, 2007)

I went to Sephora today and swatched Zero on my hand. I liked it okay. Looks sort of like a less sparkley Black Tied, a dark charcoal with sparklies. I also swatched Oil Slick (pretty much Black Tied dupe), Night Breed by NARS (amazingly sparkly ---- must get SOON), Licorice by Hard Candy (didn't stand out in anyway in my opinion), some kind of cream shadow by Dior called Glam and Glitz or something (not impressed, just a fluffy creamy black with minimal sparkles. Seemed like the jar was too small to pay 30 bucks for) and Matte Black by Sephora (which I liked okay). I then went to MAC and swatched Carbon next to them all, and it was definitely the smoothest and the darkest black I could find. So I bought it. Thank you everyone for your input!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 11, 2007)

What a great thread. Usually I go with UD over MAC, but not this time. I'm going to buy that Carbon. The Nars Night Breed looks hot too- I want to see that in person.


----------



## crazeddiva (Jun 13, 2007)

I love both and use both sometimes together. I love a smoky eye.


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 10, 2008)

def carbon


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 10, 2008)

Carbon to give you the blackest black color, very great for the smokey eyes look too!
Zero is a shimmery and it's not as black as Carbon.
Carbon has a great finish as well! HTH!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 10, 2008)

i second mufes black shadow


----------



## MacNeill59 (Nov 10, 2008)

OH MY GOD. BEST. BLACK. E/S. EVER. is.......
Makeup Designory Black Onyx, go to Make-up Designory: Make-up Schools and Cosmetics to find out more

Black Onyx is just as pigmented, if not more pigmented than Carbon, but its softer and more blendable. Seriously. I work with Carbon on the daily and I'm telling you, Black Onyx is better


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 11, 2008)

love urban decay but for a true black black i do agree with everyone else and say to go with carbon


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't tried the UD one, but if it has shimmer I reckon your better off with Carbon. With a matt black you can use it for ANY look. You  already have black tied which has a shimmer in it. I love using carbon with the 224 to just blend into any look in the crease. One of my favorite ways to use it is to smudge smolder all across the eyelid with the 219 brush, then blend something like mystery or quarry over that with the 224 and then a bit of carbon just in the crease and smudged under the lower lash line. 

Also when you run out of carbon you can add it to your pack of 6 things to back to mac to get a free lipstick!

*Carbon*! :0)


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't tried the UD one, but if it has shimmer I reckon your better off with Carbon. With a matt black you can use it for ANY look. You  already have black tied which has a shimmer in it. I love using carbon with the 224 to just blend into any look in the crease. One of my favorite ways to use it is to smudge smolder all across the eyelid with the 219 brush, then blend something like mystery or quarry over that with the 224 and then a bit of carbon just in the crease and smudged under the lower lash line. 

Also when you run out of carbon you can add it to your pack of 6 things to back to mac to get a free lipstick!

BUT I also have to say I love the black mineralize that comes in Hot Contrast! It goes on SOOOO BLACK!!!! 

*Carbon*! :0)


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't tried the UD one, but if it has shimmer I reckon your better off with Carbon. With a matt black you can use it for ANY look. You  already have black tied which has a shimmer in it. I love using carbon with the 224 to just blend into any look in the crease. One of my favorite ways to use it is to smudge smolder all across the eyelid with the 219 brush, then blend something like mystery or quarry over that with the 224 and then a bit of carbon just in the crease and smudged under the lower lash line. 

Also when you run out of carbon you can add it to your pack of 6 things to back to mac to get a free lipstick!

BUT I also have to say I love the black mineralize that comes in Hot Contrast! It goes on SOOOO BLACK!!!! 

*Carbon*! :0)


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_OH MY GOD. BEST. BLACK. E/S. EVER. is.......
Makeup Designory Black Onyx, go to Make-up Designory: Make-up Schools and Cosmetics to find out more

Black Onyx is just as pigmented, if not more pigmented than Carbon, but its softer and more blendable. Seriously. I work with Carbon on the daily and I'm telling you, Black Onyx is better_

 
I'm always forgetting about my MUD pallete but yeah they are extremely pigmented, so much so that sometimes you need to use a face powder while blending. At least that is what my friend who took the same class did.


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

OOppss! Sorry about the triple post!!! Yikes! My bad!


----------

